# Seacor Surf Cast



## marclemke (13. März 2007)

Hallo


Diese Brandungsangel  täte mich intresieren den meine Frau hat ihre  Balzer  heute zerlegt

http://www.cormoran.de/co/de/produk.../5,1,62,63,1,2__products-model.htm?ovs_prog=7

Taugt die was finde die nirgends im internet auch keine Preis  wundert mich ein wening 




cu marclemke


----------



## degl (13. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

Hi,

da wirst du wohl einige Händler abklopfen müssen,da sich das Teil in der "Auslaufzone" befindet.
Hatte mal eine in Kiel,beim Höker in der Hand...............untere Mittelklasse,robust und mit gutem Rückrad versehen.
Die Verarbeitung war o.K.
Für meinen Geschmack hätte sie etwas leichter sein können,ist immerhin aus Kohlefaser.

Kannst aber eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen ,wenn du noch eine bekommst..............1,2,3, tauchen sie gelegenlich mal auf

gruß degl


----------



## marclemke (13. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

Das is ja dumm naja muss ich morgen bei unseren Händler mal gucken.

Zu dieser *Shakespeare* *Omni-S Surf * kann mir da jemand was sagen ?


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

Hallo,

die cormoran - Ruten stehen bei uns im Laden. Machen eigentlich einen vernünftigen Eindruck, für den Preis. Schwer sind sie schon, aber sind ja auch keine High-Tech-Ruten.

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## marclemke (13. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

Und was  sollen sie kosten ?


cu marclemke


----------



## suurhusen (14. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*



marclemke schrieb:


> Zu dieser *Shakespeare* *Omni-S Surf * kann mir da jemand was sagen ?



Moin,
die Omni-S steht im Katalog 2006/2007 von Askari auf Seite 46.
Ich persönlich rate dir von der Rute ab. Das Wurfgewicht 80-250g ist Utopie.
Schreibe mal den Waldi hier im Board an. Der "hatte"#q glaube ich zwei.

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## Waldi (14. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

Genau so ist das, die Omni-S kannst Du wohl zum Aalangeln am Fluß verwenden, in die Brandung sicher nicht. Kann auch bei dem Preis nicht hinhauen. Ich habe mich schon gewundert als ich sie in der Hand hielt - leicht wie eine die wohl viel teurer wäre. Ich hatte gleich zwei gekauft als Ersatzruten wenn mal jemand von meine Kumpels mitkommt. Habe dann an der Knock gestestet. Mit 125g -  Rutenbruch beim 3 Wurf, und ich hatte noch nicht mit vollem Vertrauen durchgezogen. Also 250g niemals!!!
Habe dann die andere erst gar nicht versucht, beide sind zu Askari zurückgegangen. War ohne Probleme möglich.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## degl (15. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

@Waldi,

letztes Jahr am Hohenfelderstrand........170gr. voll durchgezogen und die Omni hielt.........problemlos.

250gr. halte ich auch für zuviel aber deine Erfahrung mit der Rute halte ich für Rutenbedingt(Materialfehler oder ähnliches?),da andere diese Ruten seit 2 Jahren fischen ohne das sie brechen.|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## suurhusen (15. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*



degl schrieb:


> @Waldi,
> 
> letztes Jahr am Hohenfelderstrand........170gr. voll durchgezogen und die Omni hielt.........problemlos.
> 
> ...


@degl
Also, ich habe hier auch eine Omni als Teleskop-Rute für die Brandung.
Die habe ich auch zweimal wegen Rutenbruch (100g, nicht abgelegt) umtauschen müßen. Es scheint als wenn die Produktion da sehr unterschiedlich läuft. Oder leigt es daran das man bei Askari B-Ware bekommt??

Suurhusen


----------



## marclemke (15. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

So haben Gestern 2 Händler angefahren und Probewürfe machen können  bloss war nichts  dabei was ihr lag ausser der Omni die scheint ihr zu gefallen, werden morgen zu unseren Händler hier vor Ort mal fahren und mal schaun ob man nicht was anderes findet.

cu marclemke


----------



## H.Christians (15. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

Ich habe selber 2 Cormoran Seacor Surf.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Bei dem Preis darf man halt nicht allzu viel verlangen. Werfe Bleie bis 180Gr. damit, was problemlos klappt.

Mein Kollege hat 2 Omnis, finde die persönlich noch besser wie die Cormoran, auch er wirft Gewichte bis 180 Gr. ohne Probleme damit.
Habe damit auch schon mal richtig durchgezogen, stört die Ruten kein Stück.

Wenn ich mir nochmal Brandungsruten kaufen werde, dann mit Sicherheit die Omnis, für das Gled sind die echt Spitze.

#h #h #h 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Waldi (16. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

Reden wir wirklich von den Ruten, die ich im Doppelpack für 19€ das Stück bekommen habe. Dann werde ich wohl eine "Montagsproduktion" gehabt haben. Kaufen würde ich die aber nicht nochmal. Kann ich wirklich kein Vertrauen zu entwickeln. Ich glaube immer noch, wenn ich da 200g anhenge und durchziehe bleibt das Blei am Strand liegen und die Rute paßt in meine Kühlbox. Übrigens ist sie im neuen Askarikatalog nicht mehr vorhanden. Wird doch irgenwie seinen Grund haben. 
Waldi


----------



## H.Christians (16. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

Huhu Waldi#h #h #h 

Wir haben uns doch schon an der Knock drüber unterhalten. Wirst wohl wirklich nee Montagsproduktion erwischt haben.

Im Katalog stehen die Ruten nicht mehr drin, aber man kann Sie online noch bestellen.

Martin(972631) hat ja 2 davon und er ist total zufrieden damit.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Micky (16. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Ich habe selber 2 Cormoran Seacor Surf.
> Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Bei dem Preis darf man halt nicht allzu viel verlangen. Werfe Bleie bis 180Gr. damit, was problemlos klappt.


 
Hab auch zwei davon, im Doppelpack mal bei Ebay für 39 Euronen geschossen #6 . 

Die Ruten halten mittlerweile das 4 Jahr und wer mich kennt, der weiß das ich meine Bleigewichte mit "roher Gewalt" immer voll durchziehe und passiert ist bisher nix !!! :vik:


----------



## Sniper (16. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

Hallo!

Als Alternative gibt es von Cormoran die Seacor Power Surf von denen zwei in meinem Besitz sind.Abgesehen von dem etwas hohen Gewicht von 760 Gramm ist es aber eine sehr stabile und  
gut verarbeitete Rute.Die Ruten kann man bei Ebay noch bekommen und sind vom Preis auch akzeptabel.http://stores.ebay.de/ANGELSPORT-FACHVERSANDDE.
150 Gramm Strömungsblei verkraftet die Rute sehr gut.

Gruss

Frank


----------



## Waldi (16. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

Ja gut, dann hätte ich wohl die zweite auch testen sollen. Man steckt ja nicht drin. Wenn die bei Euch so gut halten sind es ja dann wiklich Topruten für den Preis.
Die Seacor Power Surf habe ich auch schon als Ersatzrute im Auge gehabt. Werd ich mir wohl eher zulegen.
Waldi


----------



## degl (16. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

@Waldi,

nee...nee...so war es nicht gemeint,aber für gelegentliches angeln an der Küste reichen sie allemal.
Zumal ich heute eine in Kiel für 24,-€ gesehen habe....in 4,50m länge......................guter Preis 

gruß degl


----------



## degl (16. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

@Sniper,

die Cormoran Surf Cast ist eine Kohlefaserrute,die Seacor Surf ist aus Glasfaser..................

@All,

die Omni`s wurden durch die gleichen Ruten mit dem Logo von Sänger im Askari-Katalog aufgenommen...............handelt sich aber um das gleiche Modell..................

gruß degl


----------



## Waldi (17. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

@degel,
welche Sängerrute soll das denn sein, kann im Katalog 07/08 nichts finden?


----------



## degl (17. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

@waldi,

ich schau heute Abend noch mal in den Katalog...........hab hier nicht die Möglichkeit dazu.
Ist aber auf der 3.Seite nach den Eigenmarken unter Boots und Brandungsruten oder so ähnlich.
Die dort angebotenen Ruten haben die gleiche "Performance" wie die von Shakespeare,heissen jetzt nur Sänger-Star-Surf oder s.ä.

wie gesagt,schaue nachher noch mal genau nach|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## Sniper (17. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

@ degl !

Stimmt,die Seacor Surf ist aus Glasfaser das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Deshalb auch das etwas höhere Gewicht.

Gruss 

Frank


----------



## degl (18. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

@Waldi,

habs gestern verdaddelt....schaue heute nochmal nach:c 
@Sniper,
darum ist die SurfCast auch deutlich besser,weil aus KF


gruß degl


----------



## degl (18. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

@Waldi,

Seite 43 Pos.36

gruß degl


----------



## marclemke (19. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

So

haben am We die Letzten Geschäfte durch  und  sie hat sich für die Omni entschieden weil sie damit am besten klar kommt.
Haben auch Probewürfe machen können  und die Rute hält auch *g*



cu marclemke


----------



## Waldi (19. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

Da kosten die Teile ja unter anderem Namen plötzlich das Doppelte! Ich hatte irgenwie einen ähnlichen Preis erwartet, darum auch nicht gedacht das es diese Rute ist.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## degl (20. März 2007)

*AW: Seacor Surf Cast*

@all,

und eines Tages werden wir wach und merken................

Oops die halten uns für einfältig 

Aber ich denke der Preis für solche "Nachfolger" wird sich schnell regulieren,denn:Wir sind der Markt:vik: 

gruß degl


----------

